# How do you hang cabinets on basement walls?



## westside (Nov 14, 2009)

Can anyone help me with this little problem I have. I have a basement workshop and would like to hang some cabinets for my tools on my cinder block basement wall. Having never hung anything on that kind of wall, can you screw into the cinder blocks without putting a hole in the wall? I am partially enclosing my shop and to save a few bucks I am leaving the walls unfinished. I just would like to take advantage of the space I have without framing it in.

Thanks for any help you can give.

Rich


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Heavy stuff- Molly Bolts

Light Stuff- Tapcons

Everything- French Cleats


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Ditto what Lew said. Absolutely correct.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Tapcon horizontal 2×4's flat to the wall then proceed as normal.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Happy New Year, Rich.

I just googled your problem and found two articles you might find interesting:

http://www.askthebuilder.com/145_Wall_Anchors_for_Concrete_Block_amp_Drywall.shtml

http://ezinearticles.com/?How-To-Fasten-Concrete-Anchors-To-A-Block-Wall&id=1175953

here's the google search I used 'bolt cinder block anchors wall'

Good luck.


----------



## LONGHAIR (Dec 16, 2007)

I am a big fan of the french cleat format. It is very forgiving and easily adaptable. When properly attached, it will hold nearly anything. In your block walls, that is pretty easy too. THere are several good ways to attach thing to concrete blocks. 
Tapcons: screw directly to the blocks.
Lead shields: require a larger hole and the screws go into the lead no the blocks
Wedge-its: are a steel bolt that wedges into the block
Wing-mollys: these take a much bigger hole.

To some degree, it depends upon your tools or willingness to purchase something new.


----------



## westside (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone, some great info. NH Hermit, happy new years to you and your family. those links you supplied are great. that is exactly what I was looking for. I very much appreciate it.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Ditto the french cleat. Two strips of wood and you're hangin'. Drill with lags or use the new cement screws… they are usually blue.


----------



## dmoney (Dec 20, 2009)

in my basement I used french cleats and tapcons to attach them to the block wall. quick and easy


----------



## WoodSparky (Nov 27, 2009)

Westside, If you have true cinder block walls like I do, you should use stainless steel screws and or lags.
After about a year or so, I had noticed rust streaks running down the walls from behind the screws. I had removed the screws and found they had almost rotted away. Tried tapcons, samething.

Tom


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Pick a concrete anchor, drill your hole for it in the center of the block between the joints. That will be the web and solid concrete. You won't have a hole through the barrier, just into it. Lead anchors or parabolts are my favorites. Easy to install and never fail.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

As an electrician Topamax has done a lot of this & has an excellent point here. To drill into a cavity void is asking for some kind of failure. Like hitting a stud or just hanging from the wallboard. French cleats are great as you can slide the cabinets or whatever box to a new location at any time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

You are right about that Scott!! I have put gilions of anchors in block wall in the last 40 yrs


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

ditto
Longhair


----------

